# http://w.sharethis.com/api/setCache_ws.php



## spectda

*Don't hit the link below in case it's from the dark side!*

almost every time I use the search function this page comes up:

http://w.sharethis.com/api/setCache_ws.php

and the page only says:
{"status":"SUCCESS"}

This just started happening. I am concerned that this is some phishing scam. 
Does anyone else have this happen? It just started today.

Dave


----------



## J-Moen

Yes i have the same problem. Also Google Chrome (my web browser) informed me that there may be a Malware on this site. I'm securely connected but i think that it was warning me of the phishing scam.


----------



## spectda

jmoen3 said:


> Yes i have the same problem. Also Google Chrome (my web browser) informed me that there may be a Malware on this site. I'm securely connected but i think that it was warning me of the phishing scam.


I've got a mac pro with no anti virus, I guess I better get something. I guess that wasn't smart, but I didn't want to use system resources because my computer is primarily used for composing, arranging with logic and a lot of resource consuming virtual instrument libraries.


----------



## J-Moen

I've been through a lot of antivirus programs as i am very involved in building and using computers. I'm unaware of mac programs but just telling you to avoid norton as it is a big resource hog. If AVG has a mac version that would be my suggestion, you could get a free version for a trial.


----------



## spectda

jmoen3 said:


> I've been through a lot of antivirus programs as i am very involved in building and using computers. I'm unaware of mac programs but just telling you to avoid norton as it is a big resource hog. If AVG has a mac version that would be my suggestion, you could get a free version for a trial.


Thanks for the info, I will contact AVG.
I have used norton in the past on my PCs and had issues. Apple doesn't seem to think they need anything and they don't attempt to sell you any protective software when you purchase. This was my first Mac. I think they are over priced, but honestly it's been amazing stable for creating resource intensive music and has worked well for me.


----------



## J-Moen

I've used one mac that had OS7 on it, and it had one of the most phenomenal music creating software programs i have ever used. My band instructor/music theory instructor actually gave them to the students because the computers were so old, but that program does everything i need .


----------



## DavyRay

Look at the top of this page. Just under the SOTW Archive graphic is a little icon and link called "ShareThis". ShareThis is a legit company. If you are getting a bad page load using search, this could indicate many things, but not malware. PHP is the script language that VBulletin is written in. Don't panic.


----------



## spectda

jmoen3 said:


> I've used one mac that had OS7 on it, and it had one of the most phenomenal music creating software programs i have ever used. My band instructor/music theory instructor actually gave them to the students because the computers were so old, but that program does everything i need .


I have a lot of east west software which is great stuff, but requires a lot of power. I have 18 gigs of ram in this computer and four hard drives (not much compared to some of the really serious people)
I can stream the samples from ram since logic gets unstable at about 4 gigs of ram. I have had some projects using 13-14 gigs and not had a crash. I love it.


----------



## spectda

DavyRay said:


> Look at the top of this page. Just under the SOTW Archive graphic is a little icon and link called "ShareThis". ShareThis is a legit company. If you are getting a bad page load using search, this could indicate many things, but not malware. PHP is the script language that VBulletin is written in. Don't panic.


Thank you for your help, I should have noticed, but why did it just start happening today? I search, this page comes up, I go back a page and the searched items are up.


----------



## J-Moen

DavyRay said:


> Look at the top of this page. Just under the SOTW Archive graphic is a little icon and link called "ShareThis". ShareThis is a legit company. If you are getting a bad page load using search, this could indicate many things, but not malware. PHP is the script language that VBulletin is written in. Don't panic.


Well, i was confused by the happening of the Sharethis, but my web browser refers to many downloading sites that are known to have viruses and malware as "blocked." It gives me a red page that says the site you are connecting to may have malware where i can either back out or continue. When i was clicking on a page to sax on the web just after the "ShareThis" page was loaded.


----------



## J-Moen

> I have a lot of east west software which is great stuff, but requires a lot of power. I have 18 gigs of ram in this computer and four hard drives (not much compared to some of the really serious people)
> I can stream the samples from ram since logic gets unstable at about 4 gigs of ram. I have had some projects using 13-14 gigs and not had a crash. I love it.


Wow... Well i mostly build computers for web-browsing people/Video games, I don't have much knowledge into the world of music and its software and requirements but thats a lot of ram. I was proud of my programming/gaming computer having 8 gigs. . But mine does everything i want and more so i'm happy .


----------



## J-Moen

Here is a copy of the error report given by my web browser:

Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!
The website at forum.saxontheweb.net contains elements from the site _www (.) drakeih (.) com_, which appears to host malware - software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
For detailed information about the problems with these elements, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for _www (.) drakeih (.) com_.
Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful software online.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*sharethis.com*



DavyRay said:


> Look at the top of this page. Just under the SOTW Archive graphic is a little icon and link called "ShareThis". ShareThis is a legit company. If you are getting a bad page load using search, this could indicate many things, but not malware. PHP is the script language that VBulletin is written in. Don't panic.


I added "ShareThis" yesterday, and yes, it is a legit service.

Yet, if it is causing much confusion, I will take the link down, at least for time being.


----------



## warp x

spectda said:


> jmoen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through a lot of antivirus programs as i am very involved in building and using computers. I'm unaware of mac programs but just telling you to avoid norton as it is a big resource hog. If AVG has a mac version that would be my suggestion, you could get a free version for a trial.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will contact AVG.
> I have used norton in the past on my PCs and had issues. Apple doesn't seem to think they need anything and they don't attempt to sell you any protective software when you purchase. This was my first Mac. I think they are over priced, but honestly it's been amazing stable for creating resource intensive music and has worked well for me.
Click to expand...

AVG is PC only. AFIAK there are no Mac viruses yet. There was a Trojan not long ago, bundled with pirated iWork. (And then there was a legit app which got rid of the Trojan, go figure.) Phishing however is a different matter.


----------



## spectda

warp x said:


> spectda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmoen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through a lot of antivirus programs as i am very involved in building and using computers. I'm unaware of mac programs but just telling you to avoid norton as it is a big resource hog. If AVG has a mac version that would be my suggestion, you could get a free version for a trial.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will contact AVG.
> I have used norton in the past on my PCs and had issues. Apple doesn't seem to think they need anything and they don't attempt to sell you any protective software when you purchase. This was my first Mac. I think they are over priced, but honestly it's been amazing stable for creating resource intensive music and has worked well for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AVG is PC only. AFIAK there are no Mac viruses yet. There was a Trojan not long ago, bundled with pirated iWork. (And then there was a legit app which got rid of the Trojan, go figure.) Phishing however is a different matter.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info MR X!

I really don't want to use an anti virus program. Is there any reliable anti phishing software available for PC and MAC (we have both at home) thanks, Dave


----------

